# A3 london / portsmouth



## daddybear (7 Feb 2011)

can i ride from the A3/ m25 junction down to portsmouth legally.Or is there a safer more easier route


----------



## Intelligenthamster (7 Feb 2011)

Yes, it isn't a motorway. It even has those little signs on the slips roads for cyclists advising you to cross.

Once the Hindhead tunnel opens this will probably be banned to cyclists and anything else prohibited on motorways as most tunnels are.

I've not ridden on the A3 myself... cars much faster and bigger than I am.. I know, I'm a wuss.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2011)

Cobham - Pompey on the A3?

Cobham - Guildford iirc parts of it have a cycle path parts of it don't, generally the cycle 'way' follows the old portsmouth road rather than the modern A3 on these stretches. not fun, at times unpleasant but do-able.

guildford south on A3... gawdawful by bike imo, better to go Guildford, Godalming, Haslemere, Liphook, Peterfield. Lumpy but quite nice.

Peterfield south country lanes, to havant and beyond.


----------



## henshaw11 (7 Feb 2011)

As IH's said, you can - and I've seen at least one cyclist on it (fortunately no flat ones), but I'm not sure I'd recommend it. 
It's 2/3 lanes and tends to be treated as a motorway.. south of the M25 junction there's the Ripley turnoff with no sliproad back onto the A3 (rather than cross the sliproad) - tho' you could detour via Ripley and back onto the A3 nearer Send.

Further along there's the Burpham (?) junction, then shortly afterwards the first junction N of Guildford, and that's where it turns into 2 lanes. Tho' you could divert throught the side of Guildford at that point to emerge on the uphill 2 lane section on the other side. A more pleasant route would be Guildford>Godalming>Milford (?) and back onto the A3...not sure how much of a detour that is..

Once you're past the A3/A31 junction south of guildford (top of the hill, again be aware of people turned off onto the A31) the next stretch is two lane with a lot of visibility (assuming the motorists are awake..)

N of Portmouth is becomes the A3(M), dunno what that section's like offhand.

Come to think about it - have a look on google streetmap so see how you'd feel cycling on it.


----------

